# Why don't people travel further afield?



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

We're now 3 months into our Europe tour having taken in Denmark, Sweden, Norway, Finland and now Estonia.

How many English Van's have we seen amongst the thousands of other European van's? *Five!* 1x Lego Land Denmark, 3x Norway, 1x Estonia.

So why don't we English go further afield? It seems people get into clicks of just going somewhere in France or Spain and maybe venturing into Germany (oooooh!). Especially retired folk - what's your excuse! :lol: We are trying to convince parents to go a bit further afield also but get challenges back like safety which is utter rubbish.

I mean take Estonia here for example - excellent roads (come see where your EU money is being spent!), £1.05 diesel, the most fantastic quality and price of meat and vegetables in Supermarkets etc etc we can eat three meals with beer/wine for under £5/day! 90% of the country has Free Wifi Coverage

You only have to look at the tumble weed in the countries listed in the Continental Touring section.... If you haven't ventured further afield you don't need to plan it - just do it!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Where*

Hi

Some folk are more than content with the UK - 28 degrees here now, hot and sunny. My tan is back to what is was in Italy!

Some folk just don't want to go overseas.

Others may have kids, pets and work fulltime.

I do note from my travels over the last 5 years, the Dutch and the Germans are those who make the longer journeys.

For some the cost may be prohibitive - the journey from the North to Dover could be the same mileage as a few local trips.

Horses for courses.

Russell


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

As holiday time is often limited, the south coast run is to be expected... sun, sea and etc.
For those of us who may be more adveturous, we have already been to most places that interest us, but do not necessarily wish to continue going to them. Then, when we find something we were looking for, if we find it; we go back.
You refer to financial incentives, mine would be climatic.
If I want to visit Estonia etc, I will most likely go by plane from £19 each way; my diesel to the airport could cost more than this.
One of the most beautiful countries in Europe we visited was Slovakia, but we have not been back.
We love the Aires of France and Spain, the Med. the heat, and along with thousands of others we have found the boring obvious to be just what we enjoy.
Have you tried the artic circle in summer? Very popular with mosquitoes! :lol: 
Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Not everyone is as adventurous as you or as lucky as you young whipper snapper!

At the moment we are still discovering places like Switzerland where we are currently but I take your point. I'm only 45 (old fart to you I know) but once I sort my health out I agree, there is so many places to see. One big insperation has been catherine and chris's blog www.theworldisourlobster.com who we met up on Arran before they left to tour every country in Europe.(48?).

I'm with you on this one and when and if we go full timing I suspect we will very quickly run out of Europe and wonder Into less well know turf.

I don't think there is anything wrong with visiting the same places or just the likes of France etc. France is massive and an easy place to see in a motorhome. It's by farost peoples including ours ( at the moment) favourite country. Not every wants an adventure just an lovely holiday without too much driving or venturing into the unknown.

See you in Syria next year then?


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

*Thanks for your news*

Hhi Addie,

It's quite a coincidence, but I was just reading your blog and admiring your technical prowess with your laptop/GPS/WIFI installation. Good shout.

I also found your travel accounts fascinating aand helpful. We're planning a trip this autumn, it was going to be Croatia, but your account of Lake Bled looks makes the place look very attractive.

You're coy about your age on your blog but now I see you're 26! It's great that you can travel as you do. So why don't we older folk venture further? I'd love to, but there are all sorts of reasons we can't.

Firstly, caring for elderlies, parents or close relatives who can't be left for weeks on end without a visit. There must be quite a few on the forum who are similarly placed to us.

And then the younger generation need you. Even if they're in their twenties, as are ours.

Yes, the cost of diesel is a factor. And it's also nice to spend time in one place, getting to know it well, brushing up the language skills.

But in the meantime, please keep blogging and tempting us further afield. We'll get there one day! Thanks for sharing your experiences.


----------



## Bimobil (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi Adam and Sophie,

Cant agree more! We are down in the southern pelopenese at the moment and we have counted other brits on one hand!

Some long stay MH and tuggers here for the summer but only germans and italians seem to be touring.

Its our first time in the MH here and will come back next tear for sure, ferrys a doddle from Venice, free camp almost anywhere right on a beach 8) 

only another 9 days  then off to the Dolomites for a few week :lol: .

Life aint too bad :lol: :lol: :lol: 

All the best guys.

Darren and clare


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I was referring more to the fact that as a population the ENGLISH do not seem to be out exploring Europe in the numbers that the French, German, Italians, Dutch appear to be.

I'm sure every nationality has it's own constraints but I personally believe the reason is that the English National Character is to look on the negatives to any experience (Mosquito's / Diesel Price etc) then the possible positives (amazing scenery, once in a life time experiences etc).

One other reason I suppose is our location, the French and German's are positioned centrally so easy to explore anywhere - but we're only talking a difference of hundreds rather than thousands of miles.

With regards to miles, I'm not saying that everyone should do a 20,000 mile one year dash around Europe - but a trip to Denmark and back or Norway could be done for a great deal less then that.

Thanks for the kind comments on our own travels by the way


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Actually apart from the Mosel we haven't seen many Brit vans. Certainly hardly any in Switzerland so far. There was on guy in a tent and that was it. 

Mind you Switzerland is flipping expensive but I suspect Denmark and Norway are as well.

Where are you all? Perhaps they see our van and bike and realise it's us and keep going!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We're not into 'ticking off' countries - your travels sounds like an American's 3 week tour of Europe! :lol:

Now we have the time, we prefer to _really_ discover places. Despite dozens of trips over, there are places in France we have yet to see, and if we find somewhere nice, we like to stay awhile, soak up the atmosphere, get some maps from the local tourist office or town hall and do some walks. We can happily spend a week at one aire, sampling the delights of the local town or village, walking through vineyards or up hills, and getting the feel of the place. We're quite happy to not see any other Brits, and to try to speak to local people in their language.

But you're right, we do seem to have an island mentality, and that little stretch of water between us and the great unwashed is vitally important.

Gerald


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

ive only just started to scratch the surface of england and wales, im quite contented thank you.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We don't all drive the same size or style of van either. 

I guess each of us does what suits us, what we have time for, what we can afford and what we are comfortable doing. 

Some are more adventurous than others. It's the way people are, Alan.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Perhaps there are more Scottish Irish or Welsh than English :roll: 
I hope you really mean British motorhomers.
Have not ventured any further than France, Spain, Portugal in the motorhome. Will remedy that a little by going to Italy this year and spending time in the countries we pass through.
Finances, or lack of them, can be a constraint, as can the needs of our families. 
Have not discounted travelling farther away but are relaxed about our travels sometimes spending a couple of weeks in one spot, exploring the surrounding area, perhaps moving only 50K to next stop.
We book our ferry, have a destination in mind, this time Rome, and set off, we don't always make the planned destination but that is half the fun.
There are many areas in the UK I have yet to visit, can't do it all.
Sister in Law has a yen to hire a motorhome and tour America when she retires would love todo the same, but can't face the flight and can't afford to sail.
Good thing we are all different, or we would be in the same place :lol: 

Sue


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

It must surely in part be a cultural 'thing'?

The Dutch, notwithstanding their small population, are represented in almost every campsite I have been to in Europe. And there are always Germans, French people and Italians. 

Brits in motorhomes seem to be relatively few and far between. Around Pompei I think I saw none; around Rome very few.

Brits don't necessarily lack a sense of adventure - history and current travel patterns (including the numbers who fly abroad to various exotic destinations) should confirm this - but relatively few people seem to travel very far using motorhomes or caravans.

It of course takes longer to get around with a van. And unlike some of our European neighbours who can take a month off in summer, most working Brits cannot take that long off work in one block.

There appear to be diplomatic disadvantages to (a certain type of) Brit travelling in crowds to sunny destinations by plane - a Dutchman I met in Rome last year stressed how the Brits and the Russians were always the people to avoid when on holiday in Europe. He thought the Brits were often loud, vulgar, inconsiderate and drunk and sometimes violent too. Clearly he wasn't talking about a Caravan Club Rally (of the type that had previously taken place at Camping Roma Flash, for instance) but about the mainly young tourists that get decanted en masse from their cheap flights at certain sunny holiday destinations...

(For my money and in the interests of balance I am, when in an uncharitable mood, somewhat down on almost all species of European!)


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Aaaahh the brashness of youth.  

Done all the long distance travelling I want to do thanks. Strictly UK these days and never drive much more than 100miles per day. You miss too much.

Always remember the parable of the young bull and the old one.

The young bull says to the old bull, "lets gallop over to the next field and have one of those Heifers".

The old bull says, "No, lets amble over and have all of them". :lol: 

I also mean my next statement in a friendly way. I was in Baghdad when you were still in your Dads bag. :wink:


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I think I've hit a nerve, can't think why people have taken such a thread so personally when I asked why the English (British :roll don't travel further afield.

I fail to see what any of this has anything to do with *ME* - it's not as if I have attacked you personally I was just referencing the fact that as a *nationality* we are very poorly represented further afield in our motorhomes irrespective of any personal disposition.

Hilarious actually, maybe that in itself answers the question :lol:

(Thanks to PaulW2 and others who read the thread said rather then what they wanted to see, happy days!)

Written in good spirits


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

You seem to forget that motorhoming in the UK is not such a universal hobby as it is on the continent.
To say that the British character is not adventourous or unwilling to explore new places is entirely unfounded. After all we did explore most of the unknown continents during the 18th and 19th centuries.
Just because you have taken a few more steps deeper into Europe does not mean to say you are more adventurous than,say, someone who has toured the Outer Hebrides, most probably less so  .
During our last six weeks through France we encountered very few Brits on tour. Maybe it means that Brits are even more adventurous that our continental cousins and tend to get more off the beaten track and 'honeypot' areas. Or, as my naviguesser calls it.....LOST!! :lol:


BTW Antartica is very beautiful during its summer season


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
In the seventies,we were on site with a chap in a converted coach,years before,he had been in an old ford van up to the Syrian border,also this year,on site at Wells-n-Sea,was in the company of a chap and his family who had been just about everywhere,but this discovery only came about by accident.
Just because you do not see other "Brits?",does not mean they are not there,if they are 5mins in front/behind you will never see them. Lots of people around your age could have been around the other areas of Europe,with their families,exploring,but have not written about it,a party of five of us cycled down through France into Spain,along the spanish Pyrenees to Jaca,back over into France,(On part of the Tour de France route...OOOOH),then back home,i was 16,while staying at Parc Natura three years ago,we travelled the over into Jaca in the car,on return,came back through a new tunnel,not far from there,the bike ride was more fun!
We can fly to Portugal return for 56 euros each,just one toll section costs that,coupled with the fact a lot of people have cars,m/homes,registered in other countries,how do you know who you are looking at?
I wish you well and may your journeys always be taking you over new horizons,stay well,stay lucky and keep your wheel nuts and U bolts tight,LOL.
Ted


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I have never seen a GB motorhome in
Egypt
Cyprus
Crete
Corfu
Florida.
But met may noce people in those places.

In France apart from near the ferry terminals none in the south, None in Tuscany
None in Switszerland
None in Germany.
Three caravaners and one mnfacts member in Holland this year.

We are spread thinly on the ground.

I have a lot of the UK and Ireland to explore yet


But in short the answer will probably be Time and expense.
Not inough time and too expensive.
Dave p


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Jented said:


> Hi.
> Just because you do not see other "Brits?",does not mean they are not there,if they are 5mins in front/behind you will never see them.


Some good points Ted, I agree with you on all accounts. I have spoken to quite a few German's, Swedish and Finn's who all shared the fact that they don't see many English on the roads - although the latter two would like to since they only get to practice their perfect English with other non-English speaking nationalities


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

Just as a for instance, we've travelled in Morocco for the last few months and seen very few UK vans. Speaking any French seemed hard for them, so couldn't converse with locals or the many French vans easily.

The Vicarious guide is the best guide to sites we've come across in English, but has a few shortcomings, the biggest of which is that there are many, many more places to camp than listed. This gives the impression that there is nowhere to camp, so exploring the eastern side of Morocco for instance becomes a bigger challenge when planning a trip at home.

A German guide called Reisehandbuch Marokko, ISBN 978-3-941015-06-7 tells you gps coords of every campsite we've come across and wether you would want to stay there or not, updated annually. I don't speak German but its easy enough to understand that bit at least. A huge amount of helpful info aimed at the independant traveler in a camper. Similarly theres a range of guides to pistes in German that has loads of info, all of which makes planning easier and such a trip much less daunting.

We found out about these guides from firstly a German couple, and then an Austrian couple that we each travelled with for a while, who each spoke English and French fluently, with some Italian, Spanish and Arabic. The English speaker is on the back foot before they leave!


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

IF l had the money and wasnt looking after mum then l would be gone not just europe but around the world often thought would love to get CB to aus and travel there possibly america as well but not fussy on that.


----------



## stepps110 (Jan 20, 2008)

From here in Glasgow its 500 miles ish to Dover before you start and ther is plenty more Scotland even further away!.
Then there is the ridiculous two week holiday break, wish my wife would give up work.
We still go but it limits our range.

Of note when we went to Portugal one christmas most of the Brits we met were driving foreign registered vans, mostly French and a couple of Spanish. So you never know.

But I quite like being with foreigners when abroad, its part of the change.
I will look at some of the less popular countries that you recommend though.
Thanks.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I guess for many people, me included, long distance is no attraction. Sitting behind the steering wheel is the least enjoyable part of our trips. 

I frequently wonder about people who spend half their limited holiday time driving for hours, at maximum speed through unexplored territory just to get to some far flung spot.

In one of my recent French bimbles I stumbled across a piece of countryside with wonderful scenery, full of little hamlets, narrow lanes, farm track footpaths, peace and quiet.

20 minutes south of Cite Europe  

Far flung destinations for those with the time to get there slowly.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Count yourself lucky you've seen anyone Ade. We thought we were lone motorhomers for much of our journey last year. What we'd have given to have seen some Dutch or Germans!

And then, in Estonia, we turned up on a campsite in the pouring rain, in dire need of some electricity and warmth, and what do we find - not only a British van, but the lovely Wendy and Bob from just up the road to where we live in the Midlands!

I have few ideas about why there are not many Brits out on the road in some parts of Europe. Possibly they are daunted by language problems. Maybe they read our blogs and think bu**er that!

We saw quite a few in Greece and Italy, and we tried to stike up conversations but did find that many Brits were fairly insular, and stuck to the inside of their vans - or maybe they just didn't like us. We chatted far more to other European motorhomers than to Brits, even if we were on the same site.

Off now to read your blog about Estonia. Have got behind on your travels due to packing up the house for imminent sale and move.

Lesley & Rob (& Charlie dog) x


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Well .... this Englishman lived in Germany for many years (as a civilian, not military) and toured many Western and Eastern states even before the Berlin Wall came down. Been to North Cape, Gibraltar, Moscow, Galway and many points in between. All-in-all in the past 40 years, I think I have seen all I want to see of the "mainland". Now that the cost of motoring (and ferries) is so high, I tootle a max of 100 miles a day seeing our very own British Isles.

I just remarked to SWMBO the other day as we were tootling down the A5 towards Shrewsbury, "It's funny, you don't see so many foreign vans on the UK roads nowadays". Then a couple of miles later, we came upon a Swiss, two German and one French van.

As someone said earlier - there they were ahead of us, and if they hadn't stopped for a brew, we might not have seen them.  

Colin


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

Buy a motorbike and come with me, your travels are a walk in the park, and I`m English.
, and some of my mates make Ewan Mc Gregor look like a sunday rider


----------



## adbe (May 1, 2005)

My husband teaches and prefers not to fly. He can't take the summer heat .Each Easter we go to Italy by MH to see my best friend .Traveling is a huge cost from a Scottish island, not to mention Island fuel costs. It is more expensive on Cal Mac than cross channel. Lately we have traveled via Newcastle/Amsterdam to ensure a good nights sleep (Hah- but thats another story) In 2 weeks our options are limited. 3-4 nights travel each way.We do see a fair number of Brits in Northern Italy, but not so many further south. 
In the Summer we 'Visit Scotland' an amazing resource on our doorstep. 
In the October school holiday we might head to Denmark- the 16hour journey to Harwich is a bit of a thought. 
6 years ago we took the whole summer, and mistakenly adopted the country bagging approach. We needed a holiday after the experience :- England, France, Andorra, Spain, Italy, Slovenia, Slovakia, Austria, Czech , Poland, Hungary,Germany and a few of those little ones in between. 
We had plans to take another summer around the Baltic so it is good to hear of your travels. 
Now we pick a single country to visit from that list. 
I keep thinking that we are most fortunate to be still traveling, Oil is a finite resource and how long will we be able to afford the price hikes?.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

We have older dogs so don't leave them or take them abroad.

Know what you mean though

Still rather not see other Brits abroad if you know what I mean


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess as most of our travels were the USA, Canada and to a lesser extent Mexico, we don't see too many Brits.

Saying that we do have the annual Valentines Brits Rally in Quartzsite every year and usually about 12 to 20 turn up.

Just today we heard a few loud mouthed Brits at the Vide Grenier and kept our heads down.

Ray.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Bet you saw even fewer Irish!!

Ca


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Travel*



Addie said:


> I think I've hit a nerve, can't think why people have taken such a thread so personally when I asked why the English (British :roll don't travel further afield.
> 
> I fail to see what any of this has anything to do with *ME* - it's not as if I have attacked you personally I was just referencing the fact that as a *nationality* we are very poorly represented further afield in our motorhomes irrespective of any personal disposition.
> 
> ...


Yep, I think you did hit a nerve or two, but not one of mine. Estonia sounds nice. Do they have an Aires system or similar? I also fancy Poland, any knowledge?


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Travel*



iandsm said:


> Yep, I think you did hit a nerve or two, but not one of mine. Estonia sounds nice. Do they have an Aires system or similar? I also fancy Poland, any knowledge?


Have wild camped for just under two weeks here in Estonia, while there are no official aires system there are no restrictions either. We have found that some of the forestry commission's own 'free camping' areas are suitable to take a motorhome to and park in the parking lot (the actual place where you pitch your tent / light your fire is a little way on foot in some cases). A couple are manned and we've asked permission both times fine.

Currently in Parnu parked on the river with a Spanish and Dutch van and have been watching boat racing all day. Will summarise Estonia on the blog shortly.

Not a great deal of info on Poland yet as we've still got Latvia and Lithuania to do so about a month or so off yet. Bord Atlas has quite a few stops but I've yet to investigate if they are free or not yet.


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

Addie

I have thoroughly loved reading your blog and reading about all the wonderful places you have visited and the detail you have written down for us to read. We spent all of May travelling to Norway to see the Fjords and mountains etc. we only scraped the surface and hopefully will go back again next year when we retire and spend a bit longer there, and hopefully travel further North, but as others have said when you get to our age we have elderly parents to look after. Continue to enjoy yourselves and write everything down for us all to enjoy too.

Patty


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

because I have a job


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We have 5 friends with Mh's 

First one sold after 12 months because she got tired of only parking on one site and not moving, it had to have EHU.

Second one had one good holiday in it, loved it but decided to use it as a rental to fund holidays further afield and now it is never available when they want it in school holls so don't use it themselves. 

Third and forth ones will not go abroad and will only use sites with EHU as they fear running out of power, no matter how much we explain about the 2 batteries and solar panel that they both have they just won't accept it. 

The fifth ones come away with us and alone when they can, money ties them to shorter journeys in France, Belgium and Netherlands. 

We cannot wait to have the time and money to go further afield but at the moment just rely on the likes of you to keep us green and keen    

Thanks for all the hard work you put into your blog. 

Mandy


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

It all depends on each individual surely and why they bought a Motorhome.
We have been everywhere abroad on a plane, coach or car over the years so we bought a m/home to tour UK.
We have spent the last 10 years of retirement touring around uk and still have so many places we want to see.
We did our Spanish trip though for 3 months and had a great time but 3,ooo miles is a long way and are still happy to go to rallies or tour around here.

I think money is coming into play now and the price of fuel.
But living here next to the A2 and M20 I see plenty of M/homes travelling to and fro Dover and Folkstone so they must be going somewhere

Mandy my pet hate is motorhomes sat on drives though day in day out just being used as a second bedroom when friends visit


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Addie said:


> I think I've hit a nerve, can't think why people have taken such a thread so personally when I asked why the English (British :roll don't travel further afield.


I've just read all the answers and I can't see anyone taking this personally.

You asked why British people haven't gone to Estonia, and then people have given you their various answers, like:

* they don't have enough time
* they are still exploring the UK or France
* they can't afford the diesel
* it's a long way down their list of places to visit
* they'd prefer to fly somewhere like that

etc

These are all reasonable answers to your reasonable question.

Did you expect people to say: "gosh, I never thought of going to Estonia, let me set off now...."? Or for them to give their actual reasons for not going?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Addie said:


> I think I've hit a nerve, can't think why people have taken such a thread so personally when I asked why the English (British :roll don't travel further afield.


I do go further afield..... I do not want to drive to Estonia!
Most of the places I have visited had no English vans when I visited, which is fine. Turkey, Greece, Poland, Bulgaria, all of old Yugoslavia, Hungary and all of the usual suspects. Now I visit Spain, Portugal and France like a lot of other motorhomers. Having checked out the rest first, now I visit the ones I liked best. While others are still looking...

Free of nerves now!
Alan


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

We have ventured to Sweden, Norway and Denmark on a regular basis and see very few British Vans (again they could be in front or behind you) however in Norway we did see a convoy of 18 Belgium Motorhomes  

You will always find the Dutch everywhere, they are a race of travellers and dont find 500 - 1000 miles a daunting drive. I have a Dutch Mother and from a very early age holidays were tent in the car a quick hello to Oma and Opa (Gran and Grandad) and off somewhere in Europe. By the time I was 17 I had been to most of Europe up the alps. We saw very few British on our trips and for the most part I played with Dutch and German Children.

However I had and still have seen very little of the British Isles (except for Ireland as my Dad was Irish) There will come a time when I will want to look around Britain. Hopefully when the Sun is shining.

However until that time comes I am tempted by the blogs that you produce and hopefully will be able to follow in a few of your footsteps.

We did see more British vans this year on our trip but we mainly cycled past them as they were in campsites and we were in Stellplatz's.


My Dutch Cousins are full of praise for Croatia and Montenegro and are always asking us to join them. However at the moment due to work commitments we cant do it.


Sonja


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I've thought of another reason..... I once got a pm from someone who had read of my trip to Nordkapp and wanted to know if you could get english tv on satellite there (Coronation street was mentioned i think) I had to reply that I didn't even have a tv.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We go abroad a couple of times a year for 6 weeks at a time. Ventured into Spain about 15 years ago and didn't like it. Now always to France with a quick visit to Belgium to get the ferry home. A couple of years ago we contemplated getting out of our comfort zone and venture into Germany/Italy etc. When we worked out the fuel costs and time needed to be traveling through rather than seeing places, we had second thoughts. Two or three hours on the road every second or third day is our preferred maximum.

After second thoughts, our third thought was - what's wrong with staying within our comfort zone. There are no prizes for going somewhere just 'cos it's there. But there are big gains to be had for enjoying every km. traveled and really relaxing in the places where we know the culture and "what to do". 

France beckons in a few weeks time again. We will do tried, tested and loved places there together with lots of new villages and regions we have yet to visit. And we'll thoroughly enjoy it.

As someone else said - good job we are all different.

Sue


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

Our employment circumstances mean that we have a two week summer holiday plus other shorter breaks. I suspect we're not alone in this.

We're just back from Germany (which you seem to sneer at, never seen well meant sneering before) which took us three days of leisurely driving to get to the Bavarian Alps and then another three days of leisurely driving to get back.

I've just done a google maps set of directions from Calais to Talinn which says it would take us 30 hours of constant driving. Thats three ten hour days or 6 more leisurely days which means we'd get there just in time to come back and see sod all in the process. That doesn't take into account driving from the north of England to get to Dover.

For us that is why we will be sticking to the UK and Western Europe until we are in a position to spend more time away. Many other people must be in a similar position.

We didn't see many UK motorhomes in Germany but there just aren't as many in the UK as there are on the continent and you hardly see any continental vans in the UK either. I suspect people wanting more guarantee of good weather in their limited time away has a great impact on where they go.

You have obviously had a great trip around Europe but have you done much exploration of your own country yet? It's amazing the scenery and variety we have at home which is why many people just don't venture away from it. Every year we are torn whether to go abroad or stay in the UK as even though we think we know the UK quite well there are so many places we'd like to visit or go back to.

I think some basic consideration of most peoples circumstances would answer your question.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Addie said:


> So why don't we English go further afield? It seems people get into clicks of just going somewhere in France or Spain and maybe venturing into Germany (oooooh!). Especially retired folk - what's your excuse! :lol: We are trying to convince parents to go a bit further afield also but get challenges back like safety which is utter rubbish.


Are you really surprised that you hit a nerve Addie? Alan.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

They are all in France or Spain :roll: .....haven't read all the thread :roll: 
Never been to either but have been, and still going, to all the other countries north :wink:


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Addie said:


> So why don't we English go further afield? If you haven't ventured further afield you don't need to plan it - just do it!


Hi Addie,

They do  you just haven't been far enough to find them yet. :wink: :wink: :wink:

Don


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> Hi Addie,
> 
> They do  you just haven't been far enough to find them yet. :wink: :wink: :wink:
> 
> Don


I like it, I like it a lot.

Nice one Don


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

Addie, 
I class myself as one of the younger forum members at 36, I think what your doing is fantastic but alot of people wouldn't want to do what your doing, its personal choice. I was busy earning a living at your age to pay my mortgage and then our adventure was moving to France at 27. at the time it was very adventurous, perhaps now not seen as much.
Two children of school age mean we're restricted to school holidays, even living in France. I couldn't and wouldn't want them to be stuck in the van for a 32 hour trip even with stops to get to Estonia, we're quite happy exploring the bits of France we haven't seen and may or may not venture to Spain. DH will go to Germany in the van for motorbike events and perhaps one summer we'll take the 8 weeks off to explore further north. 
Time, diesel costs, work, pets at home, children and weather are stopping us going any further, are we unhappy about it NO !!! 
The french campers around here won't go out in their vans at all in July or August, do I say ohhh how very boring,wheres your adventurous spirit, No I say, oh well all the more room for me then... c'est la vie !! 
I think its pretty naive of you to think you wouldn't upset people on here when your criticising what they do or don't do but it's been a very interesting thread all the same and I do enjoy reading about your adventures....


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

It seems that although a lot of different reasons have been given, noone has actually said they don't want to!?

We met someone a few weeks ago whose husband wanted to go for a 6 week stint, the only reason they wouldn't as a couple was because of her horse. But when you see how nervous she was, the extensive precautions she took against as many things as you could think of, perhaps the horse was the excuse and not the real reason?

All the reasons given are of course a brick wall to the person concerned, but I'll bet there are people in very similar circumstances who are determined enough and have gone anyway, kids, dogs, work etc regardless, they want to go so have found a way. Everyone has different priorities, but if I really wanted to take a few years off work to travel I would save up, rent the house out and go. Oooops, sorry, forgot, that is what I'm doing.  

I just hope I'm never in a position to care for an elderly relative, that would be tough. 

AA Routeplanner says Hamburg to Marrakesh is 500km longer than from Manchester, and thats without getting a boat from Plymouth to Santander, so the Germans being closer isn't quite true?


----------



## stevereeve (Apr 3, 2010)

'girzzlyj' ...

I just hope I'm never in a position to care for an elderly relative, that would be tough.


> You are right it is tough !!!
> Looking after my elderly mother means I can no longer travel far in my MH. I envy your freedom but wish you well and a safe journey.


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Lucky you being able to go away for three months and afford a motorhome at 26. 

Perhaps you hit a nerve as most of us have had to work full time with only four weeks holiday and may be just a wee bit envious?

Personally, I still, even at my age, have lots of the UK to see. I have been abroad several times but have yet to visit a place where I would want to return, unlike Scotland, Brecon Beacons, Cornwall and the Dales, with perhaps the exception of Brittany, where the people are delightful.

Happy motorhoming


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

grizzlyj said:


> It seems that although a lot of different reasons have been given, noone has actually said they don't want to!?


To be honest, I don't think I'd decide to go to Estonia.

Being a solo, female traveller, whilst I like a nice isolated weekend after a mad week in London, for a longer trip, if there's no one around to talk to at all, it can get a bit lonely after a while.

I can speak a bit of French, Spanish and German, so even if there's no one around who speaks English, I can still get by. The further afield one goes where there's no tourists and the local language is complex, the more isolating it can be for a solo traveller.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

grizzlyj quote:
I just hope I'm never in a position to care for an elderly relative, that would be tough. 

It certainly does put some constraints on our lives.

Dave p


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I just hope I'm never in a position to care for an elderly relative, that would be tough.................It certainly does put some constraints on our lives.
> Dave p


Oh to have my two folks back - just for a day.

Enjoy them - they don't last for ever.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

We love to travel further afield and for us personally it's one of the wonderful attractions of owning a motorhome. Currently we are in the ROI and having a truly fabulous time but we also enjoy touring around Great Britain too. In fact we just love travelling to and around different places in general! 

Now that we have taken more of a back seat in our business and our son in law is managing our shop (an excellent job he's doing of this for us I may add) we hope to be even more adventurous in our travels and it's brilliant knowing we have so much more free time to spare! We have managed a few foreign trips to date such as Morocco, Italy, Sicily, Portugal, Spain, France but we yearn to do even more, especially to the less touristy countries. So - Estonia sounds just our cup of tea and the sort of country we would really enjoy touring around. Our problem is we have 2 dogs and certain countries are not part of the pet passport scheme, which means we are somewhat restricted in where we can travel with them but we love having our dogs with us wherever we go, and so we are happy to enjoy visiting countries where they are permitted to travel to.

I think there is no right or wrong way to use a motorhome and some people prefer to stay closer to home; maybe because they do not have the time to spare to go too far or maybe they prefer to not spend hours on the road travelling, whereas others may be fortunate enough to have more leisure time and are happy to be more adventurous and travel much further afield! 

I think the key is to make travelling to your chosen destination all part of your trip and by breaking the journey up, we ourselves find that this just enhances our trip and has resulted in so many unplanned and fun-filled experiences! In my opinion this is the best part about travelling to and around other countries and we also love to wildcamp in some picturesque or interesting locations. This for us is why we love the motorhoming way of life and knowing we have everything we need onboard to make us totally self sufficient is the real joy of owning a motorhome in our eyes. I know this is not for everyone and many worry about the safety aspect of our kind of travels but we respect their opinions and i strongly believe that if someone doesn't feel comfortable about doing something then it's obviously not for them!

I strongly believe it's each to their own where motorhoming is concerned and we all enjoy this wonderful way of life in so many different ways but one thing we all have in common - is that we are all
having fun doing something we all love doing and are all loving the lifestyle!

Happy travels.

Sue


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The furthest south my grandad travelled was Newark.
He had fallen asleep on the train and should have got off at Doncaster.

My other grandad got as far as Germany, he didn`t like it at all.

They tried to shoot him down.

Dave p


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi Addie - glad to hear you're having a great time, it sounds like a great adventure for you. 
In answer to your question? Who cares !! 

As long as you're happy doing what you want to do, going where you want then does it really matter what everyone else does? People in the UK are culturally different from the Dutch for example, as we live in a different country!

I'm still so thrilled to even have our own MH and be looking forward to our first trip abroad soon. As much as I really love you all on here, I'm not bothered where you go, for how long, or how far it is, whether its 5 minutes drive or 5 days drive, as long as you're happy and healthy and enjoying MHing.

Happy MHing


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hmm We've been to Cleethorpes via Grimsby   :lol:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> The furthest south my grandad travelled was Newark.
> He had fallen asleep on the train and should have got off at Doncaster.
> 
> My other grandad got as far as Germany, he didn`t like it at all.
> ...





rayrecrok said:


> Hmm We've been to Cleethorpes via Grimsby   :lol:


You daft pair of 'buggarookas' :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi Addie, well I did the Europe thing in 1972 I think it was, got as far as Athens then my money ran out, it was all my own work I converted a Bedford Calv series and hit the road- I was a 21 year old single female it was quite an achievement then, my brother had just died and I thought what the hell you only live once.

The story is the same for many on here- been there done that and got it out of our system.

Now I prefer to bumble along and look at our own fair land in more detail . 

Home is where your heart is, and my heart is firmly here.

Plus the cost of fuel may have something to do with it. :lol:


----------



## Crazywater (May 18, 2011)

You pair of scallywags haven't even been to Ireland, and you call yourselves well travelled!  

Good for you and your adventurous travel but also good for everyone else who does their own adventure. 

For us it is about family time pure and simple. The actual activities and where they take place are a secondary consideration. We hope our kids will remember the fun, laughs and good times we have on our trips in the campervan. If that happens to be on a trip to the woods 20 minutes away or a 1000kms away in the South of France it doesn't matter one whit. It is the lived journey that is not measured in KMs travelled that counts not the destinations viewed along way.

But fair play to you guys for living your adventure but live that and don't bother wasting your time trying to second guess mine. Oh and do keep up the blog it is great reading. 

Happy travels.

Crazywater


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Travelling*

 Love Frank Sinatra's "it's nice to go travelling, to London, Paris, or Rome; it's nice to go travelling, but it's so much nicer to come home"

By the time I was 26 I'd done most of Europe and a lot of the globe.
If I could, would still have a lot of GB to see. By the way, you do irritate a lot of people when you talk about 'English' rather than 'British'.
Italians/ Germans / Dutch love to go country collecting in August - it's quite simply to be one up on the Joneses. :lol:

saluti,
eddied


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Adam(Addie) by the time I was 26 I had sailed and flown halfway round the world and lived and worked in 5 different countries. By the time you reach your three score and ten years perhaps you will have also been there, done that and got the T-shirt and might be a might choosy as to where you go. 

Make the most of your trip, safe travelling.

peedee


----------



## EEVpilot (Aug 15, 2010)

The bottom line is that it really doesn't matter where you go as long as you are enjoying yourself


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Addie - May I just add that you are indeed a very lucky young man to be in the fortunate position at the age of 26 to have both the time and the money to spare in order to be able to travel so extensively. Most of us were in jobs at 26 that certainly did not pay us high enough wages for us to afford such a luxury as a motorhome, never mind being blessed with a boss or bosses who would allow us so much time off work and I think most of us would have given our right arm to have had the opportunity to do similar to you.

Anyway, I am sure you appreciate the priviledged position you are in and I hope your travel experiences open up your eyes further and demonstrates to you just how much you have compared to so many other people in this world! 

Safe travels.

Sue


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> The furthest south my grandad travelled was Newark.
> He had fallen asleep on the train and should have got off at Doncaster.
> 
> My other grandad got as far as Germany, he didn`t like it at all.
> ...


You have just made Ray and me laugh our heads off you silly man :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey have just come across this post, well would love to spend 6 months or so touring Europe ending up in Crete like one of our fellow MHF'ers did earlier in the year but unfortunately like most peeps have to make do with the 2 weeks away that work permits.
I recall my 70 odd year old ma having no prob or fears in back packing thro Europe seem to remember her even camping on her own in Iceland  
Chris


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Addie perhaps you should remember that most of the wrinklies here were wandering far and wide at some time in their younger life but most likely without the comforts you have in your fitted out motorhome.

We didn't have new vehicles with 6 speed gearboxes, speed control, air con, double glazing, awnings, A frames..... you get my drift!

So rather than try and ridicule those that you've not met in Estonia, rather give a thought to, and maybe learn something from, those of us who ventured into far more remote places than you're ever likely to come across............. and gps wasn't even in the dictionary then.

So enjoy your trip - most of us were "there" long before you arrived on this planet.

ps - keep the blog going - interesting


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

tonyt said:


> We didn't have new vehicles with 6 speed gearboxes, speed control, air con, double glazing, awnings, A frames..... you get my drift!


That is correct. 

All we had was Rickets and Hitler. :lol: :lol:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Addie,

When I was about 26 I was getting ready for a tour of the Falklands.
I never saw one Brit motorhomer while I was out there. :lol: 

Seriously though, work/family commitments get in the way for a lot of people so you have to bear that in mind.

It was always a problem for us (me - Forces/MOD, she - nut nurse) getting enough time off to get away but we jiggled our leave about, took unpaid leave if we could afford it and managed a few long trips away in the van over the years.
Now though, we have taken early retirement (after saving VERY hard over the years) and the world is our lobster.
My ambition is to be as well travelled in the van as veteran motorhomer Don Madge, I think you/we will have your work cut out to catch him up but I'm looking forward to the challenge.  

Happy travels, luv the blog.

Pete


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I should be in Italy tomorrow, Might even have a scoot into Milan on the bike. That should be an adventure!

747 was supposed to be backup crew but I think he thinks Interlaken is near the Metro centre.


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

*deeefense!*

Well done addie

the level of defensiveness shown here makes me chuckle.

age is no barrier
fear of the unknown sometimes is

we have traversed 11 countries over the past few months

It is interesting just how many m'homers from GB you dont see once you get past france and germany.

The germans and the dutch win hands down. Even in my neck of the woods their numbers are amazing.

6 more weeks and we are back out there again
cant wait

go well

barry


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

I don't think anyone is being defensive here Barry just merely responding to the question Addie asked! Some are explaining their personal reasons as to why they don't choose to travel further afield whereas others; like myself are speaking of their travel experiences and adventures. 

I think the vast majority of members on here think Addie is a very fortunate young man to have such freedom to roam and maybe they just feel that he needs a gentle reminder of this fact. Anyhow, I'm sure everyone wishes him well and hopes he enjoys his trip but suggesting that the vast majority of British motorhomers need to open up their horizons and become more adventurous maybe wasn't the most diplomatic post for him to submit? 

Sue


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> 747 was supposed to be backup crew but I think he thinks Interlaken is near the Metro centre.


Yoo must fink ahm stoopid Garry.

Interlaken is just outside Consett in Co. Durham. 8)

ps, fetch us a stick of Swiss Rock back.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Addie said:


> How many English Van's have we seen amongst the thousands of other European van's?
> So why don't we English go further afield?


So no-one has any ideas then, other than the French (only?) get a month off?

Its a shame to be taking pot shots at either the OPs age or him using English rather than British in describing who he is asking a genuine question with the occasional tongue in cheek comment-



Addie said:


> and maybe venturing into Germany (oooooh!).


which does nothing for the thread, or for the people doing it in my view.

(How many say "je suis Anglais" when introducing in French, rather than "Britannique" which I think means British?)

This thread seems to confirm that although a few do indeed travel far, most do not. That was the OPs observation, which I agree with, so diplomatic or not, the UK motorhomer seems to be afraid of The Channel. What has the OP being 26 to do with why there are no British on many foreign campsites?!?!

Many older members have said they've been there and done that, so therefore no "oldies", and anyone in their twenties seems to be on bended knee seeking forgiveness for actually owning a motorhome at all . Anyone between these ages of course must be procreating and bringing up our future, so they have no time or money or energy 

But as far as I'm aware people the other side of The Channel need to work, have families, pets, commitments just the same as us?

Comfy slippers and all that is fine if thats what you are happy with, but whats that got to do with being British? And yet regardless of not knowing the nationality of who is driving all the foreign registered vans in Europe and beyond, there really are not many British people on foreign campsites in my and several other posters experiences. The question was why no English (British), not personal reasons which are no different to many others in Europe!

So please stop the smart comments?

Is camping outside the Metro Centre allowed? Does that create a new definition of "wild"?  
Since the ex-wife came from North Shields I would tend to think yes


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Mmm grizzlyj - I think the OP came across as being just a tad cocky when he asked why he has come across so few English/British vans during his travels around Europe and therefore, his post was bound to put the cat amongst the pigeons and attract a few replies from members who wished to relay their only personal foreign travel experiences or their reasons for preferring to stay closer to home! Obviously, a large percentage of readers of his posts will be English/British and therefore, my guess is they felt compelled to explain why they personally do not choose to travel too far and for those amongst us, who do like to travel to further destinations, i think they simply wished to peek their heads above the parapets and say "Hey Addie - we are English/British too and we also like to travel extensively also!"

As for the OP's age - well IMHO nobody is suggesting young people cannot or should not enjoy or deserve such wonderful opportunities in life (Far from it in fact and I think by and large most of us would say we wish we had done all this earlier ourselves) A good percentage of us are parents and my bet is that our own desire for travel and adventure has made us encourage our own children to live their lives to the absolute full and to do as much as they can whilst they are still young and free! However, there's no getting away from the fact that most young people do not have the financial means to afford a motorhome, especially if due to work commitments, it will then spend the vast majority of it's time sat on the driveway or in storage etc. Motorhomes as we all know, cost an awful lot of money to purchase and maintain and not too many young people will feel they could afford to justify such expense and I think this most definitely is why some of us believe that at 26 years of age Addie is a very lucky guy. 

Addie asked "Why don't English/British people travel further afield?" To be honest - I don't really know why this is and so I can only hazard a guess but then again, to be perfectly truthful, I'm too busy enjoying my travels to really care or puzzle over it that much! :roll: 

Sue


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > 747 was supposed to be backup crew but I think he thinks Interlaken is near the Metro centre.
> ...


Will do me old mucker but I hope you realise even Rock here is £50 a piece. Actually you would love it here as they seem to be Gnome mad. Ill see if I can liberate a few for you. Ill keep em in the garage as long as they behave. Being Swiss they probably will unlike the unruly English (sorry British) one in your avatar.

Grizzlyj. A very well put together post considering your even younger than Addie at 7 years. Dont respond though as its school soon and you need to get ready. 

As regarding Germany its no walk in the park you know! Dont forget we were nearly murdered there the other week!  http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-109052-stellplatz-terror.html


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.photos4travel.com/travel-resources-tools/most-visited-top-ranking-countries#2009

France is the most visited country.
It is easy to get to as the younger family doesn't want to waste time travelling in the 2 or 3 weeks they have for annual leave especially when they have children, they go by plane to get to further afield.

Tents sold out last year as so many younger families are feeling the pinch and holidaying in the UK taking the children to theme parks etc etc during the day.
Our Camping sites are doing a roaring trade.
I go to Dover and Folkstone and see all the Motorhomes going on and coming off the ferries.

People are having fun doing what they want to do, not what other people think they should be doing. :wink:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

The other side of the coin and a whole new topic is, why do we not see many foreign vans over here? The Dutch and the Germans maybe great travellers but you do not see too many of them on our roads and sites.

Traffic is definitely predominately outward rather than inward even if only to France.

peedee


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.pitchup.com/about/media/
2009: year of the 'staycation'...

In 2009, camping and caravanning trips by UK residents grew by 20%, ahead of overall domestic holiday growth of 17% (source: UKTS)
Meanwhile, holiday trips abroad by UK residents fell by 15% from 46m in 2008 to 38m in 2009 - the largest annual decline in overseas holidays for more than 25 years (source: National Statistics)
...continuing into 2010

According to VisitBritain research in 2010, 90% of "staycationers" expect to take at least one England break in 2010 - the 2009 experience has improved opinions of holidaying at home for many, and left them keen to discover more
Holiday trips abroad in the first half of 2010 have declined by 10% versus the same period in 2009 - equivalent to a reduction of 26% in the last two years (source: National Statistics)
Registrations of new touring caravans rose by 14% in the first quarter of 2010 (source: European Caravan Federation)
A permanent shift?

There are signs that a more permanent shift in attitudes is occurring, with almost half the population (and 70% of staycationers) expecting that beyond 2010 they will take more holidays in the UK than they have in the past (source: VisitEngland)


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Anyway isn't Europe a big place?.. Have you been to the Algarve in the winter months, you might find a few Brit's there, or try Pego De Altar in Portugal you cant get on there for Brits over wintering for free...

You just aren't looking in the right places. :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Travel*

I can't travel further today as after reading this lot I have run out of time!

Dutch visitors - it depends where in the UK you are. A few yellow number plates at Boroughbridge over the weekend. Also a Belgian motorhome.

Given the state of the euro/pound, I am amazed the UK is not swamped with visitors.

Russell


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

peedee said:


> The other side of the coin and a whole new topic is, why do we not see many foreign vans over here? The Dutch and the Germans maybe great travellers but you do not see too many of them on our roads and sites.
> 
> Traffic is definitely predominately outward rather than inward even if only to France.
> 
> peedee


Plus, as we all know from our own experiences, we are not particularly motorhome friendly here in England are we and that may go a good way to explain the lack of foreign visitors on our roads!

Personally, I am embarrassed by how we welcome foreign guests to our country especially as we are genuinely welcomed by so many other countries, and I often wonder what visitors must think when they do venture over here and get such a frosty reception! Obviously, they will quickly discover that there are very few places to park when they wish to visit our cities, towns and villages, I mean it's bad enough not offering them official stopover facilities such as aires, sostas, spellplatz etc but a simple car park with marked out bays for motorhomes is surely not too much to ask for is it? 

Sue


----------



## stevereeve (Apr 3, 2010)

Sonesta



> Obviously, they will quickly discover that there are very few places to park when they wish to visit our cities, towns and villages, I mean it's bad enough not offering them official stopover facilities such as aires, sostas, spellplatz etc but a simple car park with marked out bays for motorhomes is surely not too much to ask for is it?


I agree very much with your comments. Incidentally I was pleasantly surprised last week to discover the presence of motorhome bays in the centre of Hunstanton (Norfolk coast). Pity I was in a car !!! No reason why other resorts / towns cannot offer the same.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

According to grizzlyj, Addie was tongue in cheek and replies have been 'smart comments'. My "smart comment" was done with tongue firmly in cheek (I have a problem getting it out of my cheek actually :? ) It obviously struck a nerve with Addie as he thanked everyone else but me. :lol: 

I never mentioned his age or any jealousy about his opportunities and I wish the lad well. His sense of humour needs refining a bit but otherwise good luck to him. Speaking as someone who was born in a Colliery house in a pit village, with no electricity and only a tap in the yard, I think I have made the most of my chances in life. There is a danger of some people taking everything for granted in life and that is not the best outlook for anyone. I am well aware that Addie has been very helpful many times on techie subjects on this forum and I respect his helpful involvement.

When I were a lad :wink: , I would get a clip round the ear at the slightest hint of a facetious remark. My remarks were a gentle equivalent of that. :lol: 

You can take these comments any way you want.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> Speaking as someone who was born in a Colliery house in a pit village, with no electricity and only a tap in the yard,


You were lucky, we could only dream of electricity and a tap. There were a hundred and fifty of us living in t' shoebox in t' middle o' road.



Pete


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

peejay said:


> You were lucky, we could only dream of electricity and a tap. There were a hundred and fifty of us living in t' shoebox in t' middle o' road.
> Pete


A shoebox - WOW, oh how we dreamed of living in a shoebox - what luxury. Still, we were happy in our rusty baked bean tin.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

A rusty baked bean tin, luxury, we used to 'ave to get up out of shoebox at twelve o'clock at night and lick road clean wit' tongue. We had two bits of cold gravel, worked twenty-four hours a day at mill for sixpence every four years, and when we got home our Dad would slice us in two wit' bread knife.

And you try and tell the young people of today that ..... they won't believe you.









Pete


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Now you lot are taking the mickey I would like to say --this young man must be very privileged not only is he able to Buy a house, buy a motorhome but have enough leave and money to travel ALLL over Europe.
We poor pensioners :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Good luck and I wish we could have afforded to be able to do this when were bringing up 3 children and a mortgage. :wink:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I see the snide comments about my upper middle class background have started. :evil: 

I hate pretentious common people. They will be wanting the vote next. 8O


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow, I hadn't realised in my absence having been without Wifi for a couple of days in Latvia this thread had taken off!

Apologies if I came across as 'cocky' in my original post - rightly or wrongly I never consider my own age or that of others when I converse with them. I see us all as equal - that's not to say I don't respect my peers but I certainly respect them a lot more when they don't look down upon me because of my youth (not that I'm saying anyone necessarily has here). Perhaps I could have worded it a bit better, but I didn't want to wrap it up in cotton wool.

If I could get one thing out of our blog it would be to encourage someone to go to a country they wouldn't have otherwise and for them to have loved the experience. That is all.

I had hoped to avoid having to justify my personal position since I didn't directly ask anyone else to justify theirs - simply in general terms they thought the Biritish were poorly represented that little bit further afield. There have been some good answers though.



Sonesta said:


> Addie - May I just add that you are indeed a very lucky young man....


Sonesta - Out of all the posts I feel I have to address your point of needing a 'gentle reminder of how fortunate am'. I take nothing for granted - in fact the whole reason for this tour is founded on a health scare from last year where things went wrong for me very quickly. It's taken a lot of rehabilitation to get to where I am now and as a result I am firmly out of the rat-race and into the live for the moment camp.

Our first tour in 2008 was indeed a 3 month sabbatical and our 21 day tour in 2009 was just a carefully planned use of our holiday allowance while this tour is the full thing. I am fortunate to have built up enough experience and contacts to be able to do some 'consulting' work while I am out here to help fund our trip but I take nothing for granted.

Our motorhome is not on finance, it is not funded by inheritance or hand-outs. I have worked since I was 15, managed 39 hour weeks alongside my degree course to both part-fund it and to save, worked 90 hour weeks manual labour in summer holidays and worked hard to invest any money earned into stocks, shares and various projects such as buying and selling on eBay. Anyone else could have done exactly the same if they wanted to.

My student loan was taken out and invested for a return not blown on drink like most of my friends! 



HeatherChloe said:


> because I have a job


Me too! 



thegamwellsmythes said:


> You have obviously had a great trip around Europe but have you done much exploration of your own country yet?
> 
> I think some basic consideration of most peoples circumstances would answer your question.


Most weekends for the last six years we've had a UK city break (when we got our van and was still working, this is how we tested it) and have spent a lot of time in the Lakes, Scotland, Northumberland etc in a tent or B&B's. Never been to Conwall though - it's on the 'to do' list. I'm sure there is plenty left to see though but it's best suited for when we have local commitments.

People's circumstances are irriespective, I was asking why British are poorly represented as a nation compared to our European cousins who all have their own circumstances - an observation made by others on here too.



Don Madge said:


> Hi Addie,
> 
> They do  you just haven't been far enough to find them yet. :wink: :wink: :wink:
> 
> Don


You might just be right Don, maybe I'll find them in Istanbull or Albania, or perhaps I'll have to go into Asia  :wink: :wink:



me0wp00 said:


> I think its pretty naive of you to think you wouldn't upset people on here when your criticising what they do or don't do but it's been a very interesting thread all the same and I do enjoy reading about your adventures....


There was no direct criticism, I don't think of people differently because they don't travel as far as we do - I just wondered if anyone knew of the reason as to why the British are not as well represented - there have been some theory's put across and that is exactly what I was after. A nice bit of debate 8)


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## Twilight (Aug 20, 2009)

We're new to m/h's...just a few weeks into it. We are finding and easying our way and yest eventually we will hopefully venture further afield in it. But Europe per se! and the world is not calling us at the moment. Before our m/h we had been on cruises/tours/trips/hols and visited quite a few countries etc. As for now we don't feel the need, I suppose its a bit of been there done that etc and for now we are happy to explore the U.k and all its aspects in sights/sounds/areas/regions as such. I see as yet Cornwall is on your todo list, enjoy when you visit. The light there is so different am sure you will marvel at it.....good luck in your travels, enjoy.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Addie said:


> Wow, I hadn't realised in my absence having been without Wifi for a couple of days in Latvia this thread had taken off!
> 
> Apologies if I came across as 'cocky' in my original post - rightly or wrongly I never consider my own age or that of others when I converse with them. I see us all as equal - that's not to say I don't respect my peers but I certainly respect them a lot more when they don't look down upon me because of my youth (not that I'm saying anyone necessarily has here). Perhaps I could have worded it a bit better, but I didn't want to wrap it up in cotton wool.
> 
> ...


When we went to Spain and traveled all the way to my son in La Nusia in the January we never met more than 5 English Motorhomes and yet so many go in the winter to get away from the cold weather.
I cant explain why you dont see them on the road, they must be there as so many members of forums journey all over Europe.
I have been to the Ferry in Dover and every boat sailing out has so many M/homes on each sailing Marine Parade has been full in the evening. Canterbury P&Ride is doing a roaring trade everyday with people sailing to and fro ---so where do they hide when abroad.
Funny enough I have just taken the dog out as we live in Seasalter and have campsites and there are 10 M/homes on the 2 sites by me with Foreign number plates :wink: never saw them on the road but they are there 
I will have to do a survey and question drivers"where are you going" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

One possible reason for the lack of Brits abroad, which I don't think has been mentioned is that the Continentals are into caravanning and motorhoming in far greater numbers than in the UK where the hobby has kinda been looked down upon. The masses in the UK, especially southerners, are only just beginning to see the light.  

peedee


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Addie said:


> Sonesta said:
> 
> 
> > Addie - May I just add that you are indeed a very lucky young man....
> ...


Addie, may I firstly say that you have my greatest respect for taking the attitude towards life that you have and I agree, a health scare or the loss of a close relative or friend often makes many of us re-evaluate our lives and decide to grab life by the short and curlies and live each and every day to the full. I have no issues with that kind of philosophy whatsoever, in fact I would encourage everyone to adopt this approach to life as none of us know what lies in wait around the corner! Age has absolutely no bearing on this either and I am always encouraging our own 3 grown up children ages; 25, 30 and 36 to do exactly that and grab every golden opportunity that life may throw their way!

A friend of our youngest daughter; was diagnosed with a brain tumour 3 years ago at the age of only 22 years and tragically Becky was told she it was terminal and her life expectancy was 4 years at the most! However, despite all the odds she has responded excellently to all her treatment and is currently in remission. 16 months ago she gave birth to a beautiful baby daughter (a miracle baby) and 6 months ago she was given back her driving licence. The operations Becky had undergone on her brain had severely affected her co-ordination but thankfully, she is now considered fit and competent enough to drive safely again. She has just bought herself a cheap little VW camper and she intends to travel around the UK with her little daughter as often and as frequently as she can and live each day to the absolute max! I applaud and admire Becky's determination and bravery so very much and I pray that her life and her health continue to go from strength to strength!

Addie the revelation re your health scare does somewhat soften the edges of your original and subsequent posts in this thread and I must be honest and say that you did come across as a little judgemental or as I said in a previous post "somewhat cocky" re other people's travelling habits and preferences! I must admit when I first read your posts; I thought to myself "goodness me this young man's a little bit full of himself with his opinions and assumptions of other people isn't he?" I suppose because I am a great believer in everyone being different and feeling free to do their own thing in life (providing it doesn't harm or adversely affect others) I took your post as being written by someone who was maybe slightly up themselves and who was simply condemning anyone who wasn't as adventurous or as courageous in their travels as he saw himself as being. Now because I respect that everyone's idea of motorhoming is a personal thing and how they choose to use it or how far they travel in it is up them, I felt compelled to reply to your post!

However - you sound a hard working and well educated young man who has worked and saved responsibly for your trip and so I wish you well in all your adventures. I think some of the members on here who may have initially taken your comments as a rather sarcastic dig at the activities of your 'typical' English motorhomer may feel a little less perplexed now that you've taken the time to explain yourself and I am sure some of the replies you have received by some of us have helped you, yourself to understand that not everyone has the same desire or drive for travel and adventure as you so obviously do! Although, I must confess - I am one of those who simply loves life on the open road and my husband and I just love to get in our motorhome and go wherever the fancy takes us! We love exploring new horizons - so it looks like you and I enjoy singing from the same song sheet but we just didn't initially agree on the chorus! :lol: :lol: :lol:

I apologise for my earlier assumptions - and I truly hope you continue to enjoy your travels around Europe and I wish you good health, safe travels and happiness.

Sue

PS: My theory for what it's worth re the lack of British motorhomes in certain countries is that I think because we live year round in a country with such an unpredictable climate, many prefer to travel to locations where the weather is more or less guaranteed to be more favourable and glorious sunshine is perhaps the main attraction? How many people return home disappointed if their holiday (whether it by motorhome or aeroplane etc) is spoilt by bad weather? Its probably one if the top reasons for holiday let downs! A bit of sunshine is guaranteed to lift most people's spirits and give them the "it's really great to be alive" feel factor and for many people, a holiday in the sun is just what the doctor ordered!

We ourselves like all kinds of climates and weather alone is not for us the most predominant feature of any trip - the main attraction of any destination in our eyes is the sights, history & culture but if we have sunshine as well, well that's a very welcome bonus and it certainly enhances our trip immensely and it's nice on the days you just want to chill out with nothing other than a good book accompanied by an ice cold beer or two!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

My answer would be that, in our younger days, we did travel widely in tents, caravans and motorhomes : around eastern, central and southern Africa, across American and up and down that continent and widely in Europe.

We were very lucky to live and work abroad and so visited places before they became infested with tourists, before wildlife became confined to reserves, before every beauty spot became overwhelmed and roads crowded.

I don't want to go back to a Prague full of hen parties, East Germany spruced up, Talinn full of expensive restaurants and so on and so on.

We still think of ourselves as explorers and travellers when we set off in the van but don't want to turn into " when-we's" and so don't aim to go back to places that we felt we saw at their best.

As to foreigners in UK: there were 17 Dutch vans on the Redbridge P&R motorhome parking one day 2 weeks ago and we have met dozens of Italian, Dutch, German and French travellers in the past couple of weeks- many very complimentary about UK campsite standards.

G


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Sonesta said:


> Addie, may I firstly say that you have my greatest respect for taking the attitude towards life that you have and I agree, a health scare or the loss of a close relative or friend often makes many of us re-evaluate our lives and decide to grab life by the short and curlies and live each and every day to the full. I have no issues with that kind of philosophy whatsoever, in fact I would encourage everyone to adopt this approach to life as none of us know what lies in wait around the corner! Age has absolutely no bearing on this either and I am always encouraging our own 3 grown up children ages; 25, 30 and 36 to do exactly that and grab every golden opportunity that life may throw their way!
> 
> A friend of our youngest daughter; was diagnosed with a brain tumour 3 years ago at the age of only 22 years and tragically Becky was told she it was terminal and her life expectancy was 4 years at the most! However, despite all the odds she has responded excellently to all her treatment and is currently in remission. 16 months ago she gave birth to a beautiful baby daughter (a miracle baby) and 6 months ago she was given back her driving licence. The operations Becky had undergone on her brain had severely affected her co-ordination but thankfully, she is now considered fit and competent enough to drive safely again. She has just bought herself a cheap little VW camper and she intends to travel around the UK with her little daughter as often and as frequently as she can and live each day to the absolute max! I applaud and admire Becky's determination and bravery so very much and I pray that her life and her health continue to go from strength to strength!
> 
> ...


My intention was encourage a bit of debate (certainly succeeded there!) and I dare say had I been 65 the outcome of the thread might have been a little different! :wink:

Should age, financial situation and health make any difference? I certainly don't consider other members ages or any perception of their financial position when posting on here.

I spend a lot of time both posting because I enjoy helping people and writing our blog trying to include as much information as possible to make things easier to others wanting to do similar. I'm spurred on by the almost daily e-mails we get asking questions or offering thanks or advice - and our blog has only been live since January. So clearly there ARE people wanting going further afield just maybe not in the same numbers as our European cousins.

In fact I imagine a lot of you will have spoken to Sophie since she spent two years in the head office of one of the countries biggest motorhome dealers doing her up-most to help people with their complaints and problems and wasn't afraid to champion someones cause when necessary.

We don't see ourselves as at all adventurous - how can we since we see at least 15 or more motorhomes each day - just none English which spurred on this post.

If we ever get around to one of these meets or rallies I look forward to meeting some more of you 

P.S. Was on a site last night for the first time in three months and there was 15 UK and Irish plates on caravans and Range Rovers... Turned out to be a 'travelling community' on tour with the Dutch or German's looking on in disbelief. So next time you get blanked by one that might be the reason!!


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

No it certainly was NOT your age at all that created the 'vibe' but more how your question or should I say your 'attitude' came across in your posts Addie. I can assure you that had your posts been written by any age group of person I would have naturally assumed the same opinion of the writer at that time and sometimes how we come across as people when we write, is totally different to how we actually are in 'real' life! However, that's all by the by now and you have gone to great lengths to explain what you really meant and the reason why you asked the question etc and I think I and others who maybe jumped up in response, now understand you much better as a result! No harm done and like you say; it has opened up a good and interesting debate; which displays once again how we all choose to enjoy our motorhome travels!
Sue


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Sonesta said:


> No it certainly was NOT your age at all that created the 'vibe' but more how your question or should I say your 'attitude' came across in your posts Addie.
> Sue


Age might come into it.

Its not important in that no disrespect was meant. A lot of my customers are young. Language changes with age, or I should say its use of it. I think young people are less emotional about tone. They are less worried about how someone says something and more interested in what they have say.

Anyway your trip is great guys and its an experience that will live with you for the rest of your lives. If you have children they will love hearing your stories as I do, although I am possibly just old enough to be your grandfather :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Addie,

Just wanted to say when I had a few mins to spare today I decided to have a read through some of your travel blog and I have thoroughly enjoyed hearing all about your travels. Your excellently written accounts of the places you and Sophie have visited will certainly help others who plan to visit the same destinations and I know we will find it very helpful when we follow in some of your footsteps.

When we return home from Ireland this week and I have wifi access, I will have a proper read of your whole blog but In the meantime, I just wanted to say how interesting I had found it to be.

Sue


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Well I'd like to suggest that we could turn over a new leaf whereby all posts on MHF are "nice". 

How does one become a moderator on here? 

We could appoint some new "nice" police???


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Arctic*

Hello,

We have been as far north as the Artic Circle and As far south as the lower Tip of Spain.

But for us that have work, business and Family commitments, very difficult to do what you are.

In addition. The Fjordline and DFDS ferries from Newcastle no longer operate. Have you seen the cost of getting from the UK to Norway?. And the time required, mileages?.

But In the last 7 months we have been to

Belgium
France
Italy
Switzerland
Germany
Netherlands
Netherlands
Belgium
Germany
Luxembourg
Germany
Netherlands

So not doing too bad are we?

Also, bear in mind. If we I lived in Germany, as an Example work was slow and fancied a week or 10 days away....

We can go anywhere on Continental Europe and in most cases (taking Scandinavia into consideration)

I Would not have have to plan a Ferry
I would not have have to Pay for a Ferry (So more money for fuel)
I would not have schedule(s) of ferries to adhere to

TM


----------

